# WV froggers?



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I have seen a couple on here so far, everyone from the great state sound off. I am in Romney which is in the eastern panhandle.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Opps, disregard, didn't see that WV was listed in the SE section.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Im in the northern panhandle does that count?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Im in southern WV, beckley to be exact


----------

